# HT Rookie question on Sub end table



## Texstang (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok so I'm new to the home theater world. I want to set up my two subs by building end tables to house the subwoofers.
I have a Klipsch 10" down firing sub and a Polk Audio front facing 10" sub. 
My plan is to basicly build a box that will be completely open on the back side and have a material in the front that will allow sound to pass thru. Will this hinder the sound on my subs in any way?
If you have built or had something built similar to what I'm going to do can you offer any recommendations?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Texstang.

I've never done this, but sure it will work. Just make sure to allow room for the sub amp to vent heat and don't block the drivers or ports.

Check out Parts Express or Madisound for grille cloth.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I would think doing so will change the quality and maybe also the quantity of bass. Without hearing and/or measuring things before and after it's hard to say how much change to expect.

Placing a down firing sub in a four sided box changes it's radiation pattern. The front firing sub will probably exhibit a change also. It will probably be less than the down firing one.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Moving the sub around the room also changes the radiation pattern. I am not sure that a simple enclosure would change the modal response at such low frequencies, as long as the sub is allowed to radiate freely into the room. 

I agree, the ability to measure this would be helpful.


----------

